# Ultrasound abbreviations? 10 weeks 5 days



## kmr1763

I have NO idea what these abbreviations mean and it is bugging the crud out of me. And are the numbers on the side there centimeters? Measurement? Help!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/null_zps2cd3bfe7.jpg


----------



## Bunnikins

Hi

LMP = last menstrual period
OB1 = the machine setting being used (presumably obstetrics, 1st trimester)
C1-5 = the transducer being used to scan with.


TIs = Thermal index score - a measure of ultrasound safety.. it should be less than 1, its to do with the heating effect of the soundwaves

FR = frame rate.. to do with how fast the waves are being sent, and how "realtime" the image is.. it needs to be pretty fast to show the fast heartbeat. The number 28 means 28 frames per second

FRq = frequency used from the ultrasound transducer

GN = gain setting (how dark/light the image is)

S/A = i dunno this one!

Map = to do with the greyscale image setting 

D = dunno

DR = dynamic range (image settings)

AO% = i think to do with the power of the beam. It should be less than 100% unless youre big.

Sorry, very boring stuff!


----------



## kmr1763

No, THANK you. I'm paranoid. So according to my estimation, I'm 10 weeks five days. Based on lmp I'm 11 weeks. Ultrasound tech measured baby at 3.2 centimeters, and that seems to small to me! So I've gone all worried!


----------



## Bunnikins

3.2cm is 10w 0d by the charts i used to use. ultrasound measurements have a 5 day margin of error either way so it sounds fine to me xx


----------



## naria

3.2 cm is about 10 weeks.

I was 2.8cm at 8w5d


----------



## kmr1763

Thanks ladies. Heartbeat was gorgeous, I miscarried before this pregnancy so I think I'm just extra worried. Tech didn't seem concerned, and I have an appointment tomorrow, so I will double check!


----------



## catherine40

My TIS was 1.8. I don't think the woman doing the ultrasound knew what she was doing. She hurt me she pushed the wand so hard. We saw the baby immediately. She just kept moving it and pushing as hard as she could. She said, "I'm measuring now. Head to toes." Then beneath the "toes" I saw two white images which were pretty clearly legs from what I was seeing. I should put a picture up. The head is clearly a head. Then the rest looks like the body is sideways with hip bones at the bottom and arms on either side.I don't really know what I'm looking at, but I think she called an arm the spine, and if she didn't see the- what looked like legs to me- appear on the screen for a second, could she have been off about the size? I was supposed to be 11 wks and 6 days, but she measured me at 12 wks and 5 days. Maybe it's even bigger than that.


----------



## Orglethorp

I was just going to ask what all those things meant! Just got my dating ultrasound this morning and they're on the printouts they gave me. I was wondering if any of them had anything to do with the fetus. Apparently not  Mine does say 11+5 across the top, which is what the sonographer said I was, but it's also what I reported as my estimate when checking in, so I don't know if that's the machine converting measurement to gestation length, or if it was what I reported.


----------

